# Worms in deer meat?



## northgeorgiasportsman

Got lucky enough to put two on the ground Saturday.  One doe, one buck.  Pulled all the good meat off and got it soaking.  When I started processing, I noticed that both backstraps off the young buck had long, thin white worms in the meat.  I check the hams and they were fine, but both backstraps got tossed out.  Have you guys ever seen this?


----------



## Luke0927

abdominal worms are long thin white...but couldn't imagine what was in the meat...i wouldn't eat any of it.


----------



## SWbowhunter

in the meat or on the meat? They are probably ascerid worms, round worms, that started migrating from the stomachs as the deer cooled. Could just wash them off and it would be ok.


----------



## ClydeWigg3

I don't think I could ever eat that meat after having seen that.  I'd look at you with a suspect eye at every covered dish supper.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

SWbowhunter said:


> in the meat or on the meat? They are probably ascerid worms, round worms, that started migrating from the stomachs as the deer cooled. Could just wash them off and it would be ok.



Definitely IN the meat.  You could grab one end and pull gently and could pull quite a bit more out of the meat.  Pretty unappetizing.

Seems like if they were in the stomach, they would exit through the guts, instead of up through the backstrap.


----------



## merc123

My Dad used to tell me to wait until the first frost to start hunting deer because of this.  He wouldn't go, even if it wasn't until december, if there wasn't a good hard frost.


----------



## germag

SWbowhunter said:


> in the meat or on the meat? They are probably ascerid worms, round worms, that started migrating from the stomachs as the deer cooled. Could just wash them off and it would be ok.



Not ascarids....those would be found in the gut. The worms in question here are nematodes commonly called "muscle worms" (_Parelaphostrongylus spp._) they are usually found in the loin meat near the spine. They do not affect humans.


----------



## rip18

Extra protein???

germag is spot on.

Definitely not appetizing, but not harmful.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

Most were only 3-4 inches long and extremely thin.  If you looked closely, you could see segmentation. 

Harmless or not, nobody in my family is going to eat wormy meat.

Thanks for the input guys, this is informative.


----------



## tyler1

I have been hunting a long time and killed a lot of deer but have never seen this.  I would not have been able to eaten it either.


----------



## TJay

Mmmm, I'll have mine with extra nematodes please!


----------



## Chris Kalinski

I tossed a doe over the hill years ago after seeing the same thing!
I had never seen it before and never again, and I have been on the same tract for 25 years.
Chris


----------



## Killdee

merc123 said:


> My Dad used to tell me to wait until the first frost to start hunting deer because of this.  He wouldn't go, even if it wasn't until december, if there wasn't a good hard frost.



No offence to your Dad, but a frost wouldnt effect worms inside a deers warm body would it?My Dad wouldnt hunt squrrels till cold weather cause of wolves or bot worm larvae.
BTW Ive never seen this in my 30+ years either, but I wouldnt eat the meat either safe for humans or not.


----------



## GT-40 GUY

A lot of ocean fish like large black drum and large red fish have what we called spiggetti worms in the meat in front of the tail. Looks just like pasta. Not supposed to be harmful to humans, but I never could eat them either.

Have never seen it in deer, but will look much closer.

gt40


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Most were only 3-4 inches long and extremely thin.  If you looked closely, you could see segmentation.
> 
> Harmless or not, nobody in my family is going to eat wormy meat.
> 
> Thanks for the input guys, this is informative.



You could have donated the meat to poor people, they need the protein


----------



## bigkga69

GT-40 GUY said:


> A lot of ocean fish like large black drum and large red fish have what we called spiggetti worms in the meat in front of the tail. Looks just like pasta. Not supposed to be harmful to humans, but I never could eat them either.
> 
> Have never seen it in deer, but will look much closer.
> 
> gt40



I was gonna say the same thing, big Amberjacks are usually notorious for having worms....have any of yall ever seen a fly larvae come out of a deers nasal cavity, every deer we did a necropsy on in school had these larvae in their nasal cavity, they were about the size of your thumb, similar to a wolve but not from a bot fly if I remember right


----------



## robbie the deer hunter

no way guys i would even consider eating one tiny piece of that deer. feed him to the coyotes and opossums.


----------



## hunter_58

germag said:


> They do not affect humans.



OOOOOOH yes they do, this darn thread affected me.. I had no idea deer had those things.


----------



## K80

hunter_58 said:


> OOOOOOH yes they do, this darn thread affected me.. I had no idea deer had those things.


----------



## dawg2

hunter_58 said:


> OOOOOOH yes they do, this darn thread affected me.. I had no idea deer had those things.



weenie

After you cook the meat they die.  Fish have worms, I guarantee everyone on here has eaten worms in flesh at some point.


----------



## germag

bigkga69 said:


> I was gonna say the same thing, big Amberjacks are usually notorious for having worms....have any of yall ever seen a fly larvae come out of a deers nasal cavity, every deer we did a necropsy on in school had these larvae in their nasal cavity, they were about the size of your thumb, similar to a wolve but not from a bot fly if I remember right



Yeah, those are nasal bot fly larvae (_Cephenemyia spp._). Ugly as sin, but harmless to humans.


----------



## germag

dawg2 said:


> weenie
> 
> After you cook the meat they die.  Fish have worms, I guarantee everyone on here has eaten worms in flesh at some point.



Oh, yeah..._lots_ of them.


----------



## dawg2

germag said:


> Oh, yeah..._lots_ of them.



DAILY


----------



## Allen Hamilton

I've killed ducks before that had worms in the breast meat. It looked like little grains of white rice. Supposedly the worms were harmless to people, but I wasn't trying it out.


----------



## JBowers

_Parelaphostrongylus_
a genus in the worm family Protostrongylidae.
<HR class=hmshort align=left>*Parelaphostrongylus andersoni* found in the musculature, especially in the longissimus dorsi, in white-tailed deer.

*Parelaphostrongylus odocoilei* found in connective tissue around blood vessels and lymphatics of musculature below the vertebral column, abdomen and proximal parts of the limbs in mule and black-tailed deer and in moose.

*Parelaphostrongylus tenuis (syn. Pneumostrongylus tenuis, Odocoileostrongylus tenuis, Elaphostrongylus tenuis, Neurofilaria cornelliensis)* found in the cranial venous sinuses of white-tailed deer but is nonpathogenic in this species. Infection also occurs in moose, elk, caribou, red deer, black-tailed deer, llama, sheep and goat. In these species the migrating larvae cause serious damage in the spinal cord and posterior paralysis, often in a number of animals at the one time. Called also moose sickness.
Some infected goats also develop a local, linear dermatosis over the shoulders, thorax and flanks, believed to be caused by migrating _P. tenuis_ larvae irritating nerve roots which leads to pruritus and self-trauma along dermatomes.

<SCRIPT>vet()</SCRIPT>Saunders Comprehensive Veterinary Dictionary, 3 ed. © 2007 Elsevier, Inc. All rights reserved


_Parelaphostrongylus andersoni_ is probably what was in the deer you harvested.

There are no known human health implications.  Deer, like other wildlife, are susceptible to a variety of internal parasites as well as bacterial and viral maladies.  It should come as no surprise that we have all likely consumed meat with such biological material included.  Not too mention, what we have been exposed to in the process of cleaning our deer.

Personally, I would have kept the meat; however, that is a personal decision.

Some more information below:

_Parelaphostrongylus tenuis,_ the meningeal worm, occurs in almost 100% of wild white-tailed deer in eastern North America. For unknown reasons, its distribution excludes the southern portion of the US southeastern coastal states and FL. (Fig.2). The parasite has been reported as far west in Canada as northeastern SK and westward in the US to a line running south-east from the SK-MB border to north-eastern TX. Extension further west is believed to have been prevented by the dry central plains. Once beyond the plains, suitable gastropods and a flourishing white-tail population exist and there is no reason to think that _P. tenuis_ could not become established in western North America, if it were introduced. The west also has valued populations of other native cervids, most of which are susceptible to parelaphostrongylosis. 

<TABLE width="80%"><TBODY><TR><TD align=middle>
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</TD><!--width="330" HEIGHT="310"--><TD>Fig. 2: Note - Both E. rangifer and P. andersoni occur in NF.
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>In its normal host, the white-tailed deer, _P. tenuis_ causes no noticeable disease. However, in most other native cervids and in several bovids and camelids, development in the CNS results in conspicuous neurologic signs ranging from lameness, fearlessness, depression and weight loss to severe motor and sensory impairment (paresis, ataxia, stumbling, circling, blindness). All hosts are not equally susceptible to parelaphostrongylosis and severity of the disease is dose dependent. Among native cervids, caribou and mule deer are likely to show the most severe signs, followed by moose and then elk/wapiti. Impact of this parasite on moose and elk populations in eastern N. America has been difficult to quantify. Nonetheless, it is clear that as deer numbers increase, moose decline and this parasite is a contributing factor. Wapiti develop neurologic disease but a few introduced populations persist on deer range in the east. Of great concern are ranched elk that may survive infection and be a source of dsl. However, the greatest risk of spreading _P. tenuis _westward is presented by white-tails, an increasingly popular species in the game ranching industry. 
_Parelaphostrongylus andersoni_ and _P. odocoilei_ are muscle worms and do not enter the CNS of their hosts. Hence, they cause no neurologic disease. Both, however, produce large numbers of eggs that hatch as larvae in the lungs, inducing an intense pneumonia. The impact of _P. andersoni _infectionwill be greatestin the young animals that can pass large numbers of larvae. Older animals seem to develop a resistance and may eventually overcome the infection. _P. odocoilei,_ however, maintains high larval output in young and old animals. These worms apparently are long-lived. 
_P. andersoni _was first found in white-tailed deer of the southeastern US (where _P. tenuis _is absent). It's distribution in this host beyond the southeast is spotty (NJ, MI, WY and southeastern BC) but probably is incompletely known. It is much more widespread in woodland and barrenground caribou, having been found in this host from NF to northern AK. _P. odocoilei_ is strictly a western parasite, occurring in mule deer of CA, southern BC and west-central AB. It is also found in black-tailed deer of the Pacific coast from CA into BC, including Vancouver island. This parasite also infects woodland caribou in west-central AB and has been implicated as a possible cause of death in mountain goats. It has recently been discovered in Dall's sheep in the NT by Dr. S. Kutz and colleagues (U. of Sask.).


----------



## JBowers

Allen Hamilton said:


> I've killed ducks before that had worms in the breast meat. It looked like little grains of white rice. Supposedly the worms were harmless to people, but I wasn't trying it out.


 
Sarcosporidiosis - aka "rice breast"

This is a disease caused by protozoan parasites of the genus _Sarcocystis._  Generally, not considered detrimental to waterfowl.  Thorough cooking of the meat renders the meat fit for human consumption.

I have killed a few waterfowl with rice breast.  I cooked and ate the meat with no problems.  Again, this is a personal choice.

I guess in the end, it comes down to this - ignorance is bliss! Everything is fine until we see it and become aware!


----------



## blackbear

http://instruction.cvhs.okstate.edu/kocan/vpar5333/deerpar.htm


----------



## JBowers

dawg2 said:


> weenie
> 
> After you cook the meat they die. Fish have worms, I guarantee everyone on here has eaten worms in flesh at some point.


 
I'll second that!

Probably have eaten them (worms and catepillars) in spinach and/or collards as well, unbeknownst.  It is just easier to do it when you don't see them!


----------



## Cane_Creek

I've killed a couple deer with worms on the outer gut/stomach.  I couldn't eat it grossed me out....  Now everytime I clean a deer I try to not even look for them.


----------



## blackbear

Scroll down and look at the ...setaria Yehi-abdominal worm,,,its long and white & thin,I have seen this worm inside GEORGIA deer before and is common in overpopulated deer herds....Hope this helps & good Luck! You know there eggs are in the meat.....?Best to cook all wild game well done for sure....


----------



## JBowers

Cane_Creek said:


> I've killed a couple deer with worms on the outer gut/stomach. I couldn't eat it grossed me out.... Now everytime I clean a deer I try to not even look for them.


 
All deer have those.  They do not occur in the muscle tissue, or meat.

Gentlemen, this is indicative of green meat - organically grown and fed by the Lord with no additives, perservatives, manufactured hormones, or pesticides.  It is good for the body and soul.  Of course, some now unnecessarily adulterate that meat.

Hunters were the first to enter the organic meat consumption market.


----------



## dawg2

I can't be;ieve all these "outdoorsmen" are freaking out over worms in their WILD game...geez....if you knew how many bugs were ground up in your breakfast cereal you would eat the deer meat RAW.


----------



## germag

Sometimes I do eat it raw. I never cook it more than medium rare. If it has Parelaphostrongyloids in it, I just throw it in th epile to be ground into hamburger (which I DON'T eat raw or rare, mostly due to the (very slight) risk of _E. coli_ contamination.

Eating these particular worms in your meat is not going to cause you any problems. The ova and larvae for most parasites are typically found in the gut or lungs (depending upon the species). You really need to ingest the eggs or larvae to become infested with most parasites. Some other parasite species, such as certain tapeworm species, can be VERY dangerous if larvae or eggs are ingested (causing a sort of confused lifecycle because of skipping an intermediate host or being introduced into the wrong intermediate host at a larval stage) and they can encyst in the brain or muscle tissue causing big problems.


----------



## dawg2

germag said:


> Sometimes I do eat it raw. I never cook it more than medium rare. If it has Parelaphostrongyloids in it, I just throw it in th epile to be ground into hamburger (which I DON'T eat raw or rare, mostly due to the (very slight) risk of _E. coli_ contamination.
> 
> Eating these particular worms in your meat is not going to cause you any problems. The ova and larvae for most parasites are typically found in the gut or lungs (depending upon the species). You really need to ingest the eggs or larvae to become infested with most parasites. Some other parasite species, such as certain tapeworm species, can be VERY dangerous if larvae or eggs are ingested (causing a sort of confused lifecycle because of skipping an intermediate host or being introduced into the wrong intermediate host at a larval stage) and they can encyst in the brain or muscle tissue causing big problems.



Ones in raccoons are very dangerous.


----------



## germag

dawg2 said:


> Ones in raccoons are very dangerous.



Oh, yeah....there is a zoonotic ascarid (roundworm) that is very common in raccons and I believe certain species of rats if memory serves. When it infects a host other than a racoon, it can cause VLM, OLM or NLM. 

The same sort of abnormal larval migration is also sometimes caused by toxiocaris larvae ingestion from those species that are found in the gut of cats and dogs. 

Those conditions are very rare....typically the parasite stays in the gut....but when it does occur it is very serious, even deadly....and there no treatment or cure.


----------



## dawg2

germag said:


> Oh, yeah....there is a zoonotic ascarid (roundworm) that is very common in raccons and I believe certain species of rats if memory serves. When it infects a host other than a racoon, it can cause VLM, OLM or NLM.
> 
> The same sort of abnormal larval migration is also sometimes caused by toxiocaris larvae ingestion from those species that are found in the gut of cats and dogs.
> 
> Those conditions are very rare....typically the parasite stays in the gut....but when it does occur it is very serious, even deadly....and there no treatment or cure.


Migration to human brain outside of intended host


----------



## hunter_58

LOL     PLEASE somebody delete this thread !!!!


----------



## dawg2

bump...


----------



## germag

So....what's the next subject in our little parasitology course? The noctournal habits of pinworms? Removal of human botfly larvae? Preparing a fecal float...or a slide for a smear?


----------



## dawg2

germag said:


> So....what's the next subject in our little parasitology course? The noctournal habits of pinworms? Removal of human botfly larvae? Preparing a fecal float...or a slide for a smear?



That will get everyone's attention


----------



## Garcia Mitchler

_"nobody likes me, everybody hates me, ... guess I'll go eat worms... big fat slimy ones, little bitty wiggly ones, ohhh how they wiggle and squirm..."_

Sing it!


----------



## big buck blaster

all this worm talk,makes me want to wet a hook.


----------



## fish head

So, what you're saying is the ones that look like yellow "pods" that then look like little grains of rice are ok?  As long as the meat is well cooked?


----------



## Bucknut

Salt, vinegar, water and ice it till the pesky thangs float.....Then slice your meat cuts and throw them on the grill...The floatin parasites will be gone when ya toss out the curing water...

Gross I know , but not worth tossin a backstrap loaded with marinated flavor...


----------



## DeweyDuck

*Deer Worms*

OK, you guys have done it now! A whole new threat to the outdoors. Please do not tell your wife about this situation!!!

This whole idea surfaced for me yesterday when a guy told me he was going to "worm his deer". He said he does it twice a year and his deer kills are loaded with fat. He's been doing this for several years and swears by it. Any boby ever heard of treating deer for worms?


----------



## Throwback

germag said:


> Not ascarids....those would be found in the gut. The worms in question here are nematodes commonly called "muscle worms" (_Parelaphostrongylus spp._) they are usually found in the loin meat near the spine. They do not affect humans.




You dang right they won't affect humans cause if I SAW that in my meat it would be in the catfish lake not on my table!


T


----------



## redneckcamo

what a sick thread ...... eeewwww even thread looks like worms ..!!


but on an expanded note ..... a dude shot a big doe on a lease I was on 2 yrs ago and its lungs were slap full of them wolve bot worm things ...... I means wadds of them crawling in the gut pile ......it was like a horror film !!


----------



## dadsbuckshot

Dude,

Livestock is nasty too - A.K.A COWS....

You ought to see some of the things I see at work. I have done some operations with the Georgia Agriculture Inspectors and beef and especially Pork products are nasty!!! Eat what is good on the animal and use the rest for other good causes such as in the garden or give to someone who is needy that will eat it.

These things don't affect the whole deer - just certain parts...

But man I have seen some nasty beef and pork in my line of work - and don't even get me started on Chicken these days and how its processed....


----------



## yelper43

The sixpointer i shot this year had some worms in it i noticed them after i had filled dressed it and loaded it in my truck. Their were a few about 4 to 6 inches long laying on my bedliner.
It still tastes good but i didnt actually see any worms in the meat itself.
Yelper43











\\


----------



## olchevy

I thought that was just the "marble" in the meat while it was still alive....lol


----------



## JBowers

DeweyDuck said:


> This whole idea surfaced for me yesterday when a guy told me he was going to "worm his deer". He said he does it twice a year and his deer kills are loaded with fat. He's been doing this for several years and swears by it. Any boby ever heard of treating deer for worms?


 
To my knowledge, there is no product approved for use in white-tailed deer.  How does your friend accomplish this treatment?


----------



## Gunluvr

I shot one yesterday that had long white worms in it's intestines. It was the 1st time I've ever seen this. The deer was young and healthy looking with no outward looking afflictions or movements. The worms seemed to be only in the intestinal area.


----------



## shakey gizzard

The average person consumes approximately 100 lbs of insects/worms/parasites in their lifetime.


----------



## joedublin

If you don't eat their intestines you have nothing to worry about!!!


----------



## GTHUNT

Probably by a pellitized goat wormer. I would guess.


----------



## asc

JBowers said:


> To my knowledge, there is no product approved for use in white-tailed deer.  How does your friend accomplish this treatment?


Maybe Thompson's Water Wormer?? I use that on feral pigs.


----------



## tv_racin_fan

dawg2 said:


> weenie
> 
> After you cook the meat they die. Fish have worms, I guarantee everyone on here has eaten worms in flesh at some point.


 
Either that or they do not eat meat. AND well you don't really want me to talk about bugs...


----------



## tfos

Hmmmmm... My brother in law had one with worms in it aslo. The processor found them and tossed all the meat. He had no explanation and had never seen it before.


----------



## Redleaf

Worm pills are cheep.  Just grill up dem wormy ducks, deers and fish and swaller a couple of gelcaps along wid your cold malt bevrage.       Everybody who's ever eaten game or fish has eaten worms.  They're protein too.


----------



## Gunluvr

tfos said:


> Hmmmmm... My brother in law had one with worms in it aslo. The processor found them and tossed all the meat. He had no explanation and had never seen it before.



So the worms were in the meat and not just in the intestines? That does sound seriously contaminated.


----------



## benosmose

I hate to break it to ya but i processed deer for many years and a lot of them have worms and most all wild hogs do i sure would not discard the meat for this.Its easy to fix the hogs make them a wallow with ivomec the kind that can be poured on some strips of rags or carpet around a piece of pvc with some oil of some type they love it and no lice or worms on them.The deer i never really seen enough worms to matter i bet they wish they could have some tick relief though.


----------



## haskell

Uh.   I have just switched to being a vegetarian.   Reminds me of the guy who was offered a piece of fried rattlesnake.   "Try it", his friend said, "it tastes just like chicken".    The guy tried it, now he won't eat chicken because it tastes like rattlesnake meat.


----------



## bigshooter27

*Each to there own*

Stomach acid is between a ph of 1-3 and that will burn threw a piece of wood if you poured it on there. This will kill any living organism. In addition to that if you cook your food that also kills everything in the meat. I wish you city folk good luck when the apocalypse comes.


----------



## Killdee

bigshooter27 said:


> Stomach acid is between a ph of 1-3 and that will burn threw a piece of wood if you poured it on there. This will kill any living organism. In addition to that if you cook your food that also kills everything in the meat. I wish you city folk good luck when the apocalypse comes.



How come it don't kill  E coli, salmonella, or Campylobacter, ( this one is from improperly processed meat not thoroughly cooked)?


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

Killdee said:


> How come it don't kill  E coli, salmonella, or Campylobacter, ( this one is from improperly processed meat not thoroughly cooked)?



And how come he dug up a 7 year old thread to call us country folk city folk?


----------



## BassHunter25

Didn't read all the replies, but everything you eat has some sort of parasite.  Parasites that affect the meat are usually site specific and if they were cooked thoroughly still wouldn't bother you.  If you were making deer steaks and like them rare, you would usually see signs of infected areas in the meat.  I took parasitology in college everybody brought in road kill or something, I brought in some crappie.  We found worms in everything brought in.


----------



## across the river

germag said:


> Not ascarids....those would be found in the gut. The worms in question here are nematodes commonly called "muscle worms" (_Parelaphostrongylus spp._) they are usually found in the loin meat near the spine. They do not affect humans.



This is what the deer had.  It won't hurt anything as german said.  You've likely already eaten them before, you just din't know it.


----------



## Killdee

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> And how come he dug up a 7 year old thread to call us country folk city folk?



I know?????
May have to add Nebraskan's to my irritating yankee list!!!


----------



## WOODSWIZE

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> And how come he dug up a 7 year old thread to call us country folk city folk?



-He must'a stewed  on it for 7 years, because he just joined 12/8/15.
.
.
.


----------



## mlbowfin

freeze it, it gives the meat a nice marbling  when cut into steaks..


----------



## shakey gizzard

I will keep my I on this one!


----------



## big lazer

Would use that meat in coyote traps


----------



## whitetailfreak

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> And how come he dug up a 7 year old thread to call us country folk city folk?



City Slicker


----------



## hikingthehills

I shot a buck today and it’s slap full of these worms. I’ve cleaned a pile of dang deer over the years but this is a first for me.


----------



## 280 Man

germag said:


> Not ascarids....those would be found in the gut. The worms in question here are nematodes commonly called "muscle worms" (_Parelaphostrongylus spp._) they are usually found in the loin meat near the spine. They do not affect humans.



This^^^^^^^^


----------



## divinginn

I like my worms smoked over hickory-cherry wood for about 10 hours or so.


----------



## brownhounds

Any living thing you eat has had worms. Cows, pigs, goats, and chicken. The only thing that baffles me is pulling the worm out of the actual meat.


----------



## hikingthehills

brownhounds said:


> Any living thing you eat has had worms. Cows, pigs, goats, and chicken. The only thing that baffles me is pulling the worm out of the actual meat.


The back straps on the buck I shot today was full of them. I pulled a few out and they kept squirming around in my hand. I couldn’t eat it. I have never seen that in deer and it turned my stomach. I hated doing it but I chunked the blackstrap.


----------



## NCHillbilly

I've never seen them in backstraps or mascle meat on deer. If I did, I wouldn't eat that one.


----------



## antharper

hikingthehills said:


> The back straps on the buck I shot today was full of them. I pulled a few out and they kept squirming around in my hand. I couldn’t eat it. I have never seen that in deer and it turned my stomach. I hated doing it but I chunked the blackstrap.


You didn’t take us some pictures


----------



## rutnbuk

This thread is VERY timely! I have put on a few pounds since Thanksgiving and I was looking for what diet to try come January- I found it! It's called the "READ THIS THREAD EVERY TIME YOU GET HUNGRY DIET" ... guaranteed to curb the desire to snack- lol!


----------



## brownhounds

hikingthehills said:


> The back straps on the buck I shot today was full of them. I pulled a few out and they kept squirming around in my hand. I couldn’t eat it. I have never seen that in deer and it turned my stomach. I hated doing it but I chunked the blackstrap.



I believe I would’ve thrown it out too. We’ve butchered numerous steers,pigs,deer,and wild hogs. I’ve never seen that.


----------



## hikingthehills

brownhounds said:


> I believe I would’ve thrown it out too. We’ve butchered numerous steers,pigs,deer,and wild hogs. I’ve never seen that.


I didn’t see any in the hind quarters. Hopefully I didn’t miss any. Going to grind that into burger but that back strap had to go.


----------



## hikingthehills

antharper said:


> You didn’t take us some pictures


I guess I should have. Looked like angel hair spaghetti about 3 inches long.


----------



## pottydoc

I guarantee you that any one who eats spotted sea trout has eaten worms. Same with anyone who’s eaten much grouper.


----------



## Semi-Pro

My 12 yr old daugter pulled a nightcrawler out of the can and straight up ate it. Just to see the looknon everyones face. Dont be a bucnch of girls


----------



## Semi-Pro

Do you think your  proccesors grind up  these worms


----------



## furtaker

Semi-Pro said:


> Do you think your  proccesors grind up  these worms


Yep! That's what you get when they add bacon.


----------



## sea trout

Fry it!


----------



## Bkeepr

Oldtimers say to not hunt rabbits until after the first frost.  That way the ones that are sick with Tuleremia die off.


----------



## lonewolf247

I've seen a lot of worms in Black Drum, and Speckled Trout.  That would be a first for me in deer meat.  I have probably processed over 200 deer in my lifetime, but never seen any worms, or at least never noticed them.  A pic would be nice!


----------



## Nerf Warrior

Ive killed several over the years with this type of worm in them, usually in the backstrap and hindquarter. Don't think Ive ever seen over 3-4 in any deer and Ive never seen them moving/squirming. Just pull them out and keep going.  Was at Applebees with church group one night and pulled one out of my steak.  Had a discrete meeting with the manager and ended up eating a salad. Never know what you are eating at a restaurant.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan

Semi-Pro said:


> My 12 yr old daugter pulled a nightcrawler out of the can and straight up ate it. Just to see the looknon everyones face. Dont be a bucnch of girls


A buddy of mine in H.S. used to do that on bets when he didn't have any lunch money.  

The formaldehyde made him puke almost everytime. 

FWIW- I've seen (and probably) eaten the amberjack worms.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot

Looks like yall talkin bout worryless worms. Only seen em in amberjack but harmless in deer too. Cook em off when you see them and eat em all.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot

germag said:


> Not ascarids....those would be found in the gut. The worms in question here are nematodes commonly called "muscle worms" (_Parelaphostrongylus spp._) they are usually found in the loin meat near the spine. They do not affect humans.





benosmose said:


> I hate to break it to ya but i processed deer for many years and a lot of them have worms and most all wild hogs do i sure would not discard the meat for this.Its easy to fix the hogs make them a wallow with ivomec the kind that can be poured on some strips of rags or carpet around a piece of pvc with some oil of some type they love it and no lice or worms on them.The deer i never really seen enough worms to matter i bet they wish they could have some tick relief though.


----------

